# pea**************** mantis shrimp?



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

peac_ockI have looked at a few sites on the internet and they give little info on this amazing creature. i have a 10 gallon just laying around. i need a little info. 

Will this mantis shrimp be ok in a 10 gallon?
I've heard some scary stories about poking holes in the glass and stuff is this creature really capible of doing that? if so how can i prevent it?
i'm going to make a fuge to hide my equipment.
food-..?
i was thinking crushed coral and live sand subtrate
I was going to add microalgea( tell me if this is a bad idea or not)
should i add supplements like calcium( for its shell )
the idle ph of this animal is 8.1-8.4?
anything else i need to know to house this animal?
does the mantis need any special lighting?
again im going to say im not finding to much information on the net about the peac0ck mantis shrimp.
Please do not say " doenst look like you did your research" why did i come here? :chair:


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

No 10... 20 atleast...

Prolly a good idea to put plexiglass on bottom of tank to prevent shattering...

Low lighting (just florescent is fine...)

www.stomotapod.com (not trying to flaunt another forum, but that is all they deal with there...)

-me


----------



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

alright ill look at some other things


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

man a small smasher is easy to comd by... there are quite a few species that would be great in that tank...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Did you mean macroalgae?
You could add it, but try for a species that doesn't go sexual, if you really don't want to worry over it possibly crashing your tank. I personally like halimeda, which can still die down a bit at times, but nothing like the common caulerpa...

I agree with Pred, also shamelessy plugging in another forum here, but nano-reef.com's classified section, gets a few smaller spearer types for sale around there. You can also look around any big reef site/saltwater forum, and you'll usually find someone with a hitch-hiker that came on their live rock.


----------



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

actually i thought of using my 20 gallon if these guys are reef safe ill do it, im also building a false wall like the guy with the 5.5 mantis tank(good idea!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Depends on your idea of a reef. If you mean just corals and some sessile intervebrates, sure. But if you want other inverts like cleaner shrimp, hermits, some snails, etc then you've very limited.


----------



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

would serpent stars b safe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Most likely, yes. Mantis shrimp don't tend to hunt animals like starfish.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

If you get your peac0ck when it is small enough it should do fine in a 10 gallon for a year or two. I currently have my pea**************** in a 10 gallon and it is doing fine. You can also look into wennerae, ciliata, & smithii for other options.


----------

